# Apache upgrade - whats happened to /etc/apache?

## airhead

I've just upgraded my webserver from Apache 2.0.48 to 2.0.49. When monitoring the etc-update's, I noticed that "ServerRoot" has been changed from /etc/apache2 to /usr/lib/apache2. I've looked in /usr/lib/apache2 and it seems to contain all the stuff thats in /etc/apache2. Can someone explain to me whats going on here?

Thanks in advance.

[edit]

I've just tried to restart apache after upgrading it and I get the following:

```
[Thu Mar 25 21:00:08 2004] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart

Syntax error on line 32 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_expires.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_expires.so: undefined symbol: ap_hook_insert_error_filter
```

Line 32 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

```
LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

```

Last edited by airhead on Thu Mar 25, 2004 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

I would like to know the reasoning as well.

It's still available in /etc/apache2 though

----------

## TheHobbit

 *airhead wrote:*   

> I've just tried to restart apache after upgrading it and I get the following:
> 
> ```
> [Thu Mar 25 21:00:08 2004] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
> 
> ...

 

I had the same thing. Having searched here, and googled, I stopped and restarted the apache server and all was well again!

the only things I'd done in the mean time were a depmod -a and an ldconfig (for some other stuff I was tinkering with.....)

----------

## stickboy2642

I ran into a similar problem and posted a bug in bugzilla.  The problem that I ran into is that, before the most recent update, modules were stored in /usr/lib/apache2.   The file /etc/apache2/modules was a symlink to this directory.  After the update, all modules were stored in /usr/lib/apache2/modules  (note the new subdirectory structure), but the symlink is never changed.  When I tried to reboot the server, I got syntax errors saying that apache could not find modules.  I deleted 

/etc/apache2/modules and typed

ln -sf /usr/llib/apache2/modules /etc/apache2/modules 

and then restarted the server, and it worked fine.  

Not sure if this is relevant to the problems you guys are having, but might be something to check into.  Hope this helps!

----------

## stickboy2642

Woops, didn't read the post closely enough.... I ran into a very different problem. Sorry.

----------

## aderby

Well it may not have been the problem that the thread was about but it was the problem I was experiencing.  So thanks it did the trick for me too.

Andrew

----------

## smidgen

Replacing the symlink in /etc/apache2 definitely does the trick (but there's a typo in the previous message--just drop the extra letter "l" in "lib").

 *stickboy2642 wrote:*   

> ln -sf /usr/lib/apache2/modules /etc/apache2/modules

 

----------

